# Vaginal prolapse, aakkk another curveball



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Vienna has thrown me another curveball today. I have been noticing the last couple of days that when she lays down her opening spreads a bit but closes as soon as she stands up. Today, however, when she lays down she has quite a bit of prolapse (like 3 inches). It still goes back in when she stands up but carries a lot of crud in with it. She does pee right when she stands up which helps, but that can't be good!  I cleaned out her kidding pen and put in fresh straw but is ther something else I need to do for her?


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

yes --- call your vet and have them apply a spoon. You can order and do this yourself but it sounds like it would be your first time.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Just watch her very carefully before, while, and after kidding. My boer doe did that last year, and about 12 hours after kidding, she passed away. Not saying that will happen, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I agree w/ call the vet, although I'm not familiar with spoon, I have seen a stitch put in to help.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

We have a doe that prolapses like that at the end of her gestation. Usually if it goes back in when she stands it's ok. But what I would do is keep it moist. Vasoline, bag balm,etc. Just clean(baby wipes are a good thing), and moisturize. Usually it's from the pressure of a few kids. How close is she till her due date? If she has a way to go the vet can throm a stich in, but you will have to be there at kidding to remove it.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

Liz - on forum had a doe that prolapsed. Not sure if she breed her again.

The doe can kid with the spoon in. Your vet might want to flush her and start her on a round of antibiotics. Just depends on how bad she is. Now that's old school. Your vet might know something new for treatment.

I don't like stitches because you'll need to pull them out when labor starts and those stitches could tear before you remove them. Painful for your girl if that were to happen.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

She is so close to kidding...... I dont have an exact due date as these girls were pasture bred by their previous owner but sheesh, how big can she get?! She's been making her bag for a while now. Has discharge...This doe has had me on my toes. I will try to lube her up tomorrow to keep her moist if needed. She gets up often enough that she is keeping it moist for now. It just bothers me to see it go back in with all kinds of dirty stuff on it. Sure hope she kids soon.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

If she's that close keeping her moist and clean is probably sufficient ... good luck with kidding time


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

our vet recommended leaving it alone, giving the doe lots of places to walk and exercise. and not stressing her out. No need to do anything for it as long as it keeps going in when she gets up and walks around. If it stops going in, is when you are going to need to have a vet, push it back in and put in a spoon or sew her up, until she kids. a spoon works better, because it wont be in the way of kidding. Stitche need to be removed when she goes into labor. I asked about the cleanliness, and he said, "It isn't like the birth canal is all that clean anyway." 
She more than likely will prolapse earlier and worse next year. 
the prolapse will go away when she is in labor so it wont be a problem for her kidding.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks 20kids, I'll keep a close eye on her.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

One of my girls had a prolapse last year for the last month of her pregnancy... she was fine, I just watched her, she kidded fine except lost the last kid of 3 which was huge! This year she seems to be having quite a time getting pregnant. She seems to always be in heat... and loving it!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

We had one prolapse, and get through the entire pregnancy with out any intervention. Then the next year, she prolapsed at around 3 1/2 months into her pregnancy, she was miserable and we had to have the vet come out twice and sew her up. She was prolapsed so badly we chose to put in stitches so she wouldn't keep pushing out the spoon. Vet didn't feel the spoon would stay in. Luckily I had a breeding date written down for her. and she did kid right on time. so we were able to keep a very close eye on her and cut out the stitches right before she went into labor. She had twins 9 and 10 lbs with no problems and did well with them. The prolapse was so bad the prolapse was out several inches, probably 8 to 10, like the size of a football. She was unable to use the bathroom and it was an emergency situation to have the prolapse put in. 
I was so worried about putting the stitches in and her being in pain, but we had to do something, so we haltered her and tied her up, and she never even acted like she noticed. The prolapse was so big it was cutting off the circulation to her vulva area and making her numb. The poor thing peed for like 5 minutes, after we got it in.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh my, now I am feeling blessed that she just has a little prolapse. So far so good by the way. My daughter announced to me today, "school bus is really fat mom, she's gonna have a bunch of minivans!"


----------



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

We are praying for her! Sure she will produce some beautiful kids!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh boy, another long night of being a worry wart coming. Was outside at ten before bed checking all the animals and there is Vienna standing there straining against a softball sized prolapse. Sigh,....oh well, better catch her and clean her up, where's my sugar? Well, this is my very large herd queen we are talking about and not so friendly. Catching was more like chasing....around and around the feeder until "duh, move the feeder". By the time I did that the prolapse was back in and she was no longer straining. Sat with her for a little while until she laid down. She is now laying down saying ," unh, unh, unh" and chewing her cud. Complaining bitterly about the crazy lady that stares at her backside all the time. I see no obvious signs of impending kidding but I know the the minute I drift off to sleep she will kid out quads or something crazy like that.....man, it's a good thing I love this old girl! LOL


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

well how's she doing? How are you doing? I am such a worry wort I'll keep checking them at night and it drives my husband crazy!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Ya, me too, slept on the couch last night so as not to disturb hubby, but he heard me leave the house each time and teased be about it this morning. Checked her every couple of hours all night, she was peacefully chewing her cud every time. No more prolapses, maybe the late night excercise session jiggled stuff back in place.


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

What's the latest on the schoolbus full of minivans?


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

guffah! HA! No minivans yet! Had one set of twins born yesterday from a different doe so I have hope that it will be soon. I installed an intercom system in my barn, so not so many trips in the middle of the night. But golly, how much longer can she hold out?! Thanks for checking....and waiting with me


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

It's easier for me to wait on other people's babies. It distracts from waiting for our own.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

They can hold out a long long time. LOL. Hope all is going well.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

After my doe prolapsed, vet stitched her because I knew her due date... she delivered 2 days earlier than expected with triplet does, I had snipped the stitch at day 141 and she delivered on 143. She started with a golf ball sized prolapse then it progressed to a soft ball size... 3 weeks before she delivered, the cause was likely the fact that she was a short bodied doe and not made to carry more than twins and this time there were 3...she'd delivered 3 sets of twins previously with no issues.

I chose not to breed her again but sadly lost her in 2009 to poisoning, her daughter I kept has also not ever been bred nor will be as she is too short bodied and has a small hernia that I would not want to rupture with a pregnancy.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh Liz, I am sorry to hear about the loss of your doe. I so wish I had a due date as I would really have had her stitched. As it is I have noticed that she prolapses when she lays down too long and her bladder and bowels fill up. So, I just make a lot of trips out to make her get up and walk around. Haven't had a problem in a little while now. She has a really long body, but her belly is soooooo wide. Probably not enough room for the rumen and the kids. Don't know it there is anything I can or should do next year to improve the situation. I guess I'll make that decision after we get through this kidding. If that ever happens


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Aaawww... you are a good goat momma! Kidding is hard enough without all this prolapse stuff going on. Good luck, and I hope she kids soon.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

If you breed her next year, I would try really hard to have a due date on her. More than likely the prolapse will be worse next year. My suggestion is to use a marking/breeding harness on your buck.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:


> If you breed her next year, I would try really hard to have a due date on her. More than likely the prolapse will be worse next year. My suggestion is to use a marking/breeding harness on your buck.


Oh yes, next year I will absolutely have due dates! I bought these does bred and with just buck in and buck out dates. I am set up where I can control my breedings and have definate breeding dates. Yes, this experience has taught me how beneficial that will be, and I have designed my pen system accordingly! Thanks for the great advice!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Well, Vienna finally kidded today. We now have minivans! Thank heavens she waited until today because I was REALLY sick yesterday and she would have most likely been on her own. As it is I am glad I was up and about. She had two really big bucklings and both got stuck and needed to be pulled. The first came head first with legs back and the second was backwards tail first feet back. Sheesh! And a wild doe to boot! But, all is well here and everybody is doing well. I got an education about the inner workings of a goat, and all that reading paid off once again. Yay Goat Spot! In the picture Vienna is making a grab for my phone. She was not the least bit happy with me and no pictures were allowed! Ungrateful wretch!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Congratulations to you and to Vienna on the minivans. They look like strong little guys. I hope that I'm as cool and calm the first time I have to help as it seems like you were for Vienna. Way to go!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Sometimes you just kick into survival mode then freak out afterwards! :laugh: Glad all is well!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Yep, there was no freaking out allowed, it was save the kids or not. As soon as I called in to the house for help, everybody poured out. (we were having thanksgiving a day late because of my illness) So I had to chase my audience of 8 away, caught the doe and passed her off to DH. The first kid wasn't too tough. Just a little gentle traction and some repositioning of his shoulders so he fit better. Schoolbus started cleaning him right away and he was so big, I wasn't sure there was another in there. Watched her for about 40 minutes and she started pushing again. And pushing, and pushing. No progress. Called hubby out again to hold her, gloved and lubed and slowly went in. Ok that's the baby....found an ear....where is the rest of the head?! Wait, that's not an ear, it's a tail. Carefully pushed it back in just a bit so I could get my hand around his butt. Followed the leg I could reach down to the hoof and found the other hoof right next to it. I cupped the hooves in my palm and brought them up, I felt the water bag break then and knew I needed to be quick. As soon as I had the feet clear, though, she pushed hard and he came right out. I barely had time to clear his airway before DH turned loose of Vienna and she came after me. I fended off her attack ( which was tenative) then I looked up and my audience was back and gaping at me. My children were grinning at my city girl sister-in-law 
who was white as a ghost. My DH was already on the phone telling the story. My three year old nephew was looking at me with such wonder one second and then off chasing the chickens in the next. DH says it was the best and worst Thanksgiving ever. I agree.


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Loved the play by play!! So happy for you all, even the city girl, who I'm sure can't wait to tell people what happened on HER thanksgiving!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Fantastic Story. 
Did we discuss earlier that one symptom to low calcium is prolapsing and another is poorly positioned kids(essentially weak muscles)? Common problem with older does. If you are planning on breeding her next year, consider increasing her calcium by giving her supplements. Molasses/tums tablets/calcium for dairy cattle after her 3rd month of pregnancy. 
An older doe with low calcium will often have poorly positioned kids and weaker labor because of it. 

You may wish to increase her calcium for a few days to make sure she has enough in her system for nursing. 

Just a thought and comment.

Oh, congrats on the big boys. and the exciting Thanksgiving.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes 20kids, that makes a lot of sense. Although as much alfalfa as she has in her diet, (for the entire pregnancy), i am a bit surprised. Is there something that inhibits calcium uptake? Anyway, now that I don't have to worry about stressing her by catching her I can add a calcium treatment of some sort. I have to give her antibiotics and dewormer and trim her feet. I think I'll keep her in the little pen until it is all done and work on making friends too. Although, I'm not sure I would want a friend who kept stabbing me, cutting off my feet and drowning me six ounces at a time, LOL


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

seems like if she was getting alfalfa she should be getting enough, although some alfalfa doesn't alwasy have as much calcium as you would hope depending on the growing season. and yes, there are certain things that can prevent calcium absorption, I am by no means an expert on this. Number one thing being low Vitamin D. But there are also certain chemicals in other plant foods and grains that can cause poor calcium absorption. Not sure how common this would be. 
We only feed grassy hay or pasture until they kid. 
Are you in a drought area This year?


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

My girls have a drought stressed pasture that they graze on free choice as well as their alfalfa hay in the feeders at night. So maybe there's something out there that's causing the problem. Or maybe it's just that she's such a big old doe. Anyway, I am off to the co-op to see what there is in the way of a calcium supplement, since she won't eat anything she deems suspicious. Sigh...cranky old beast. She is a good mama though. Keeps her babies close and well fed.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

My girls are all super picky and suspicious of food too! They only like the few things that they like, that thats it! Buggers.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Sometimes the tendency to prolapse can be hereditary.


----------

